# plantage G4



## claudde (3 Juillet 2008)

bon. c'est la 3 ème fois que je réinstalle tiger sur le G4 MDD bi processeur. tout ce passe bien jusqu'à ? je ne sais pas pourquoi au milieu de tout, il se plante. Le signe que cela déconne : l'affichage à l'écran est très perturbé. les fenêtres, coupées, lenteur dans l'affichage, le déplacement des fenêtres. 

quand je redémarre, le finder ne s'affiche pas. dès que le dock s'affiche, il repart pour un redémarrage. (lent)

j'ai fait des tests avec disk utilities. il m'indique "La vérification du volume a échoué. Erreur : Impossible de démonter le disque". 
les réparations d'autorisations semblent se faire correctement. (ce qui est bizarre, c'est le résultat en rouge, au lieu de vert)

j'ai redémarré avec "fsck -f" et "reboot" . rien n'y fait.

bon. est-il temps d'investir dans autre chose? (mac mini par exemple?) ou est-ce un problème de disque dur?

merci

ps : la dernière ligne de mon "crash-log" est 
	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
0x9b315000 - 0x9b31dfff com.apple.ScreenSaver 1.5.1	/System/Library/Frameworks/ScreenSaver.framework/Versions/A/ScreenSaver

si cela vous dit quelques chose


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

coucou
evacuaons l'histoire de crash
.





> ScreenSaver 1


t'as peut etre un souci avec un economiseur d'écran  perso
--
pour le reste 
-3 reinstalls et ca recommence à vazouiller
-erreur à verif de volume
( tiens en passant tu peux regarder si ton etat SMART est indiqué dans utilitaire disque?)

tu devrais faire un Apple hardware test

et sauvegarde un max


----------



## claudde (3 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> evacuaons l'histoire de crash
> .t'as peut etre un souci avec un economiseur d'écran  perso
> --
> ...



je n'ai pas d'économiseur perso. 

l'état SMART : pas vu. je viens de refaire une vérification du disque, et là, c'est OK

j'avais fais un test Apple hardware : OK

et tout est sauvegardé. (d'où j'écris : second système sur autre disque)

bon. quoi alors ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

Ben alors  t'as un probleme avec la fonction économiseur d'écran  pas perso , alors...
c'est clairement dit dans le crash log : screensaver


----------



## claudde (3 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ben alors  t'as un probleme avec la fonction économiseur d'écran  pas perso , alors...
> c'est clairement dit dans le crash log : screensaver



(je surveille le forum)

et je fais comment donc pour résoudre ce problème? 
(je suis surpris que cela vienne de là. mais possible.)

je trouves curieux tout çà. comme je réinstalle tiger à chaque fois, et qu'auparavant, j'efface tout sur le disque dur  :  ???


----------



## Arlequin (4 Juillet 2008)

ce problème arrive avec une installation toute belle toute neuve ??? sans que tu y rajoutes quoi que ce soit ???

(c'est juste pour être sûr hein )

Si c'est le cas, il ne reste que le problème hardware.... ou éventuellement un mauvais cd de tiger (est ce un original ? )

screensaver me fais penser à l'écran, l'affichage, donc peut être la carte graphique, voire la ram à la limite..... mais je n'y crois pas trop >> à tester tout de même (combien de ram/barettes as tu ? )


----------



## claudde (4 Juillet 2008)

installation neuve, si c'est dans le sens d'une remise à 0 complète, effacement, du disque dur, oui. 
le CD tiger semble en bon état. (c'est l'original)

processeur : 2 X 867 Mhz power PC
cache niveau 3 1Mo
memoire : 1,25 Go DDR SDRAM

donc, pour être bien sûr. possibilité de changer le disque dur d'origine sans problème?

merci


----------



## Arlequin (4 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> installation neuve, si c'est dans le sens d'une remise à 0 complète, effacement, du disque dur, oui.
> le CD tiger semble en bon état. (c'est l'original)
> 
> processeur : 2 X 867 Mhz power PC
> ...



oui tu peux changer le DD sans problème.....

mis à part le message concernant le screensaver, tu en as d'autres ? 

parce là, bon, le lien entre un DD défectueux et un plantage screensaver, j'ai du mal à y croire

maintenant, si tu as un DD sous la main, pourquoi pas

teste aussi les barettes de ram


----------



## claudde (4 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> oui tu peux changer le DD sans problème.....
> 
> mis à part le message concernant le screensaver, tu en as d'autres ?



un paquet. enfin, je suis pas très bon en décryptage log. 
par exemple : 

début : 

Host Name:      power-mac-g4-de-moi
Date/Time:      2008-07-03 14:43:47.700 +0200
OS Version:     10.4.11 (Build 8S165)
Report Version: 4

Command: loginwindow
Path:    /System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Contents/MacOS/loginwindow
Parent:  launchd [1]

Version:        4.7 (4.7)
Build Version:  1
Project Name:   loginwindow
Source Version: 11700500

PID:    174
Thread: 0

Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes:      KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000006

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907bebd8 CFRelease + 92
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907d50e0 __CFDictionaryDeallocate + 552

etc

et fin : screensaver




Arlequin a dit:


> teste aussi les barettes de ram


je fais comment pour çà?


----------



## Arlequin (4 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> je fais comment pour çà?



tu les enlèves toutes et tu démarres l'ordi avec une seule à chaque fois

edit: ah oui mais.... je relis depuis le début là... tu as un autre disque dans cet ordi ? avec un autre os ? exact ?


claudde a dit:


> (d'où j'écris : second système sur autre disque)



est ce tiger aussi ? du même CD je suppose....

si oui à tout ça, on arrête de se prendre la tête, tu changes de disque dur et ça devra aller......


----------



## claudde (4 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah oui mais.... je relis depuis le début là... tu as un autre disque dans cet ordi ? avec un autre os ? exact ?
> est ce tiger aussi ? du même CD je suppose....


exact



Arlequin a dit:


> si oui à tout ça, on arrête de se prendre la tête, tu changes de disque dur et ça devra aller......


bon, au moins c'est clair : merci!
et tu confirmes : 250 Go en IDE çà irait. bon très bien. merci


----------



## Arlequin (4 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> exact
> 
> 
> bon, au moins c'est clair : merci!
> et tu confirmes : 250 Go en IDE çà irait. bon très bien. merci



ouaips, ça roule 

reviens nous dire ce qu'il en est 

à+


----------



## erdna57 (4 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas la même bête, mais comme j'ai qlq problèmes similaires, je me permets juste de te suggérer ce qui semble fonctionner chez moi :

et si c'était ta carte graphique trop poussiéreuse. 
J'ai acheté une bombe à dépoussiérer et ai nettoyé ma carte graphique. Attention à le faire machine éteinte. L'avantage avec la bombe c'est qu'on enlève la poussière dans les petites coins et qu'il ne reste aucune humidité résiduelle.

on courage


----------



## claudde (4 Juillet 2008)

merci pour l'info! (même si du coup je me dis : que fais-je?)


----------



## Arlequin (4 Juillet 2008)

si la carte graphique était en cause, ce serait pareil sur avec l'autre disque/Os


----------



## erdna57 (4 Juillet 2008)

... et là c'est juste.
J'aurais aimé t'être utile, mais Arlequin a sûrement raison !


----------



## claudde (10 Juillet 2008)

bon. nouvelles du plantage. 
c'était bien le disque dur original qui était out.
remplacement sans problème par un 320 G.
bon.

mais, 1 problème : je n'arrives pas à récupérer mon carnet d'adresses, qui était pourtant sauvegardé ailleurs.
J'ai copié tout ce qui est .plist, caches, etc. mais rien ne fait. : une solution?
merci


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> bon. nouvelles du plantage.
> c'était bien le disque dur original qui était out.
> remplacement sans problème par un 320 G.
> bon.


bonne nouvelle



> mais, 1 problème : je n'arrives pas à récupérer mon carnet d'adresses, qui était pourtant sauvegardé ailleurs.
> J'ai copié tout ce qui est .plist, caches, etc. mais rien ne fait. : une solution?
> merci


A eviter
t'as un nouvel OS

passe par l'import interne c'est plus propre
ou la doc Apple sur recup de datas divers ( mail carnet etc)


----------



## claudde (16 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> bon. nouvelles du plantage.
> c'était bien le disque dur original qui était out.
> remplacement sans problème par un 320 G.
> bon.


j'ai parlé trop vite.
tout allait bien jusque ce matin. l'écran s'est figé. > redémarrage, mais cela reste coincé sur la roue qui tourne indéfiniment.
je reboot sur mon disque de secours. vérifie par utilisateur de disque : GROS problème. Je lance Diskwarrior, qui me remet tout OK. sauf, que çà ne change rien. Redémarrage à nouveau (je passe les étapes) . pareil. FSCK -Y et là, je n'ai pas du tout les lignes du shell(c'est bien çà?) habituel : je ne peux rien faire non plus. Redémarrage. Bon, si une âme charitable pouvait éclairer ma lanterne. merci


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> j'ai parlé trop vite.
> tout allait bien jusque ce matin. l'écran s'est figé. > redémarrage, mais cela reste coincé sur la roue qui tourne indéfiniment.
> je reboot sur mon disque de secours. vérifie par utilisateur de disque : GROS problème. Je lance Diskwarrior, qui me remet tout OK. sauf, que çà ne change rien. Redémarrage à nouveau (je passe les étapes) . pareil. FSCK -Y et là, je n'ai pas du tout les lignes du shell(c'est bien çà?) habituel : je ne peux rien faire non plus. Redémarrage. Bon, si une âme charitable pouvait éclairer ma lanterne. merci



ça devient difficile à cerner là

si ton disque est formaté en hfs journalisé, tu devrais plutôt utiliser fsck -f .. mais je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider

à+


----------



## claudde (16 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça devient difficile à cerner là
> si ton disque est formaté en hfs journalisé, tu devrais plutôt utiliser fsck -f .. mais je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider
> à+



ben, je ne peux pas arriver jusque là  c'est un problème. 
Ce qui peut faire planter encore, peut-être, c'est d'avoir copier les .plist ou préférences de mes applications, pour ne pas rentrer tout les paramètres. Je ne sais pas Je cherches


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> ben, je ne peux pas arriver jusque là&#8230;  c'est un problème.
> Ce qui peut faire planter encore, peut-être, c'est d'avoir copier les .plist ou préférences de mes applications, pour ne pas rentrer tout les paramètres. Je ne sais pas&#8230; Je cherches&#8230;



comment tu ne "peux pas arriver jusque là" ? tu peux quand même booter en single user et taper "fsck -f" ou pas ? c'est un peu confus là ! 

tout allait bien jusqu'à ce que tu "importes" tes données précedentes, c'est ça ? auquel cas, le coupable se trouve certainement là ....

edit: et en ce qui concerne le tesrt de la mémoire ram..... tu as essayé ?

à+


----------



## claudde (16 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> comment tu ne "peux pas arriver jusque là" ? tu peux quand même booter en single user et taper "fsck -f" ou pas ? c'est un peu confus là !


exact je ne peux pas booter. (fsck-f) c'est assez mystérieux. Et pourtant le disque semble tout à fait fonctionner d'après les tests successifs faits. Il ne démarre pas. c'est tout, et reste bloqué sur la "roue qui tourne"


Arlequin a dit:


> edit: et en ce qui concerne le tesrt de la mémoire ram..... tu as essayé ?
> à+



rappelle-moi comment on le fait


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> exact&#8230; je ne peux pas booter. (fsck-f) c'est assez mystérieux. Et pourtant le disque semble tout à fait fonctionner d'après les tests successifs faits. Il ne démarre pas. c'est tout, et reste bloqué sur la "roue qui tourne"
> 
> 
> rappelle-moi comment on le fait&#8230;


 
tu ne peux pas booter ? ton ordi est planté complètement ? 

cela dit, le fsck se fait AVANT la roue qui tourne ! Lorsque tu presse pomme+s juste après le "boing", tu n'arrives pas sur l'écran noir/écriture blanche ? (mode single user)

pour la ram: retire toutes les barettes et remets les une par une en allumant à chaque fois pour voir comment se comporte le mac

edit: 

hop hop hop

attends un peu là... je viens de relire le fil pour être sûr....

je pense avoir posé une question "pas trop con" : tout allait bien avant que tu ne réimportes tes plist et autres ? parce que si c'est ça, on arrête de chercher une cause matérielle et on se penche sur un soucis logiciel ...

d'un autre coté ton premier post faisait état de plantage sur une installation toute propre... tu confirmes ? sans rien avoir ajouté à Tiger ? parce que là ok on a un problème matériel....

Je penses qu'il faut d'abord être sûr de ça avant toute chose

De plus, tu semblais n'avoir aucun problème avec un second disque dur ... qu'en est il actuellement ? 

Bonne journée...


----------



## claudde (17 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu ne peux pas booter ? ton ordi est planté complètement ?
> 
> cela dit, le fsck se fait AVANT la roue qui tourne ! Lorsque tu presse pomme+s juste après le "boing", tu n'arrives pas sur l'écran noir/écriture blanche ? (mode single user)



oui, je sais, mais c'est ainsi. il lance quelques lignes de shell. et puis se bloque.



Arlequin a dit:


> pour la ram: retire toutes les barettes et remets les une par une en allumant à chaque fois pour voir comment se comporte le mac



j'ai oublié un petit truc. Je ne me souviens pas si c'était le cas avec le disque d'origine. mais bref, quand je l'ai changé (pour un 320G), j'ai dû peut-être déconnecter une barrette de Ram. Je suis passé de 1,25 G à 1G. bon, depuis je l'ai remise. Mais cela peut-il être la cause? Du mal à le croire. 



Arlequin a dit:


> je pense avoir posé une question "pas trop con" : tout allait bien avant que tu ne réimportes tes plist et autres ? parce que si c'est ça, on arrête de chercher une cause matérielle et on se penche sur un soucis logiciel ...



possible



Arlequin a dit:


> d'un autre coté ton premier post faisait état de plantage sur une installation toute propre... tu confirmes ? sans rien avoir ajouté à Tiger ? parce que là ok on a un problème matériel....



exact. enfin, j'installe tiger 10.4.6 et fait ensuite une mise à jour vers 10.4.11



Arlequin a dit:


> De plus, tu semblais n'avoir aucun problème avec un second disque dur ... qu'en est il actuellement ?
> Bonne journée...



je n'ai aucun problème avec le second disque oui. qui reste en 10.4.6 (on sait jamais) il est partitionné.

donc, donc. il y  une possibilité : un problème de câblage sur le disque d'origine et suivant aussi. : le raccordement au disque est peut-être défectueux ?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> donc, donc. il y une possibilité : un problème de câblage sur le disque d'origine et suivant aussi. : le raccordement au disque est peut-être défectueux ?


 
ok, on va y arriver

remplace le disque fonctionnel par celui de 320Go, comme ça on sera fixé sur le cablage

et on oublie la ram, sinon ça merdrait pareil sur l'autre disque


----------



## claudde (17 Juillet 2008)

bon, merci pour tout.
je verrais dans la journée ou ce soir. (débordé)

à+


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> bon, merci pour tout.
> je verrais dans la journée ou ce soir. (débordé)
> 
> à+


 
"you're welcome" 

bon boulot

à+


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

faudrait aussi éclaircir l'influence des manips manuelles  de plists 
( lesquelles?)
parce que si ce sont des élements venant de la biblio à la racine qui gereraient divers choses , ca peut jouer


----------



## claudde (17 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> faudrait aussi éclaircir l'influence des manips manuelles  de plists
> ( lesquelles?)
> parce que si ce sont des élements venant de la biblio à la racine qui gereraient divers choses , ca peut jouer



il semblerait que ce soit celà
j'ai interchangé les 2 disques, et donc, c'est toujours le 320 Go qui ne démarre pas. > matériel OK
Ne reste donc qu'à tout réinstaller à neuf pff.

merci à tous, enfin, on verra.

ps. d'où, du coup, mon disque originel doit être toujours bon


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2008)

ok, mais alors je ne pige pas pourquoi puisque tu me confirmes ici que tu ne fais rien d'autre que l'install ! 



claudde a dit:


> exact. enfin, j'installe tiger 10.4.6 et fait ensuite une mise à jour vers 10.4.11



un mauvais dvd ? une copie ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

il y a un manque flagrant   de clareté dans ce qui fut fait exactement
et je penche pour un cafouillage de manips  en mode "apprenti sorcier"

dont cette histoire de plists reprises 
( ce qui est...inutile dans 99% des cas)


----------



## claudde (17 Juillet 2008)

non, dvd original.
le seul truc, peut-être, serait de reprendre les préférences et autres .plist. (de mes sauvegardes : mails, carnet d'adresses, bookmarks) et de les remettre dans la nouvelle configuration. je vois que çà. (en faisant çà, cela simplifie de beaucoup la réinstallation et les nouveaux paramétrages, mais bon, pas très orthodoxe)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

plus je relis ce fil pour comprendre ( et j'ai été obligé de le relire plus d'une fois) moins c'est clair

* on ne sait pas quelles manips fichiers  ont été effectuées
(à la  racine pas  à la racine)

Seule certitude
les manips  persos de fichiers  niveau racine c'est à éviter


----------



## claudde (17 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> plus je relis ce fil pour comprendre ( et j'ai été obligé de le relire plus d'une fois) moins c'est clair
> 
> * on ne sait pas quelles manips fichiers  ont été effectuées
> (à la  racine pas  à la racine)
> ...



Je comprends. Je vais réinstaller le tout une nouvelle fois. et j'espère que cette discussion ne sera plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.

quant à l'"apprenti sorcier"&#8230; hum.

au fait. comment je fait pour récupérer mes mails, bookmarks, et autres carnet d'adresse?


----------

